# Stop recommending 7750BE for overclockers



## desiibond (Jun 8, 2009)

Just for your info guys.

AMD Athlon II X2 250 is now widely available in the market for 5k-5.5k. Stop recommending 7750BE for overclockers now. X2 250 is based on 45nm fabrication and runs much cooler and faster than 7750BE. Thanks to the 45nm fab, it overclocks much more (stock speed at 3GHz) and there are reports that with additional cooling, it can reach 4GHz easily.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 8, 2009)

The X2 7750 BE costs 3.6k and the non-black edition costs 3.2k.
You can't compare it with a 5.5k CPU.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 8, 2009)

yes. I can. With the difference less than 2k and taking into account huge amount of oc potential for 250, I do think that it can be taken as a replacement for 7750BE.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 8, 2009)

2k is not much of a difference when you buy a 10k+ CPU, but it's a huge amount when you buy a budget CPU. What would make more sense is to increase the budget a bit and get a low end Phenom.

My last 3 desktops have been AMD CPU's with ATI chipsets but there's no way AMD dual cores are worth 5.5k when you can get a C2D E7400 for that much with better stock and OC performance.

Athlon64 3000+ & MSI RS480M2IL --> X2 4000+ & Asus M2A-VM --> X2 5600+ & Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H.
Each of these systems has been great for the price but will never outperform a C2D in OC'ed or otherwise.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 8, 2009)

Dude. X2 250 is much much faster than C2D E7400 and with some or no overclocking it beats E8400 in gaming. 

and after looking at the fps that this is giving and compared to E8xxx series, I do think that it is a damn wise buy to get this one for 2k more.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 8, 2009)

I checked the reviews and it falls somewhere in between E7400 and E8400 so it is better VFM than the C2D's, but the point remains that all these dual core CPU's get owned by a Phenom which costs just a bit more and would be a much better buy in the long run.


----------



## pimpom (Jun 8, 2009)

I have to agree with drvarunmehta in that the price difference should be viewed comparatively. 1.5k is 50% more than 1k although the difference is only 0.5k. The 250 costs over 50% more than the 7750, so they cannot be fairly compared. In fact, I got the 7750 for 3.4k last month.


----------



## acewin (Jun 8, 2009)

also for low budget really going for amd is more wise than buying e5200 based intel config, amd mobos are cheaper and have better oboard gfx, easily gives a normal user better option without a separate gfx card.


----------



## XtremeFuturistic (Jun 9, 2009)

Phenom II X2 550 BE is just a bit more costly than Athlon II X2 250 but has much better stats. The cost difference is not any huge though. Definitely anyone going for the latter should take a look on the phenom.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 9, 2009)

acewin said:


> also for low budget really going for amd is more wise than buying e5200 based intel config, amd mobos are cheaper and have better oboard gfx, easily gives a normal user better option without a separate gfx card.


Yeah but overclockers are better off with E5200.

AMD is still for non OCers.


----------



## surinder (Jun 9, 2009)

Athlon II X2 250 has headroom for overclocking will beat E5200 easily.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 9, 2009)

wat the cost of PII 550?
AII 250 5.5k
PII 720 7.2k
then where wud PII 550 fall?

AII shud ve priced at 4~4.5k to be called perfect vfm.

why nobody is recomending e5200? its just 3.5k and can oc with cheap mobos like G31 for 2.5k.
performance per clock is more or less same as 7750 BE. i seriously wished the AII will be priced at 4k when released.
even now i feel E5200 better than AII 250, cant say bout PII 550, which have slight better performance per clock.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 9, 2009)

acewin said:


> also for low budget really going for amd is more wise than buying e5200 based intel config, amd mobos are cheaper and have better oboard gfx, easily gives a normal user better option without a separate gfx card.




IGP is only good for 780/790 mobos which wont fall on budget category.
E5200: 3.5k
Asus p5q VLCM: 2.5k
palit 9500: 3.2k
9.2k


E7750: 3.5k
780g biostar: 4.5k
8k

AII 250: 5.5k
780g biostar: 4.5k
10k
comparing first and third, i wud say 1st is lot better. both E5200 and 250 oc to 3.8Ghz.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 9, 2009)

for low budget ocers: e5200 with G31
for mid ocer: 720 with a cheap 790GX
for high ocer: X4 940 or 955 BE with a good 790GX/FX
for enthusiastic ocer: i7 920 with feature rich X58


----------



## surinder (Jun 9, 2009)

for low budget ocers why not a Athlon II x2 250 with a cheap 780G much better combo then E5200 with G31.


----------



## Ankit (Jun 9, 2009)

BTW 7750+ BE now costs only around 3300/- in Mumbai.


----------



## pimpom (Jun 9, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> wat the cost of PII 550?


For a moment there, I thought you were asking about a Pentium II 550MHz !


----------



## desiibond (Jun 9, 2009)

@Ankit, I bought it for 3.2k

@Surinder, yes. a Biostar 780G mobo is available for some 3.5k.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 9, 2009)

ha...I said this even from the beginning itself dat 7750BE is a bad OC'er, nobody listened


----------



## desiibond (Jun 9, 2009)

atleast now few listened na


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 9, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> for low budget ocers: e5200 with G31
> for mid ocer: 720 with a cheap 790GX
> for high ocer: X4 940 or 955 BE with a good 790GX/FX
> for enthusiastic ocer: i7 920 with feature rich X58


^^+1

ya E5200+G31 is the best vfm OC'er than this A2 250 or 550...but among enthusiastic OC'ers E8xxx series CPUs are more favorite than Core i7. an E8600 coupled with even a p45 and a gud cooler can do wonders than a Core i7 +X58...lets wait and see wat the new upcoming E8700 can do, reports say they can break the 6GHz barrier with ease than any of the C2Ds seen before.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 9, 2009)

desiibond said:


> atleast now few listened na



oh ya...


----------



## surinder (Jun 9, 2009)

E8700 stock clock speed is 3.5GHZ I wonder how much one have to invest to push it up to 6GHZ.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 9, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> ^^+1
> .but among enthusiastic OC'ers E8xxx series CPUs are more favorite than Core i7.


not among enthusiastic, but record lowers
E8xxx oced is **** compared to stock i7. ya for records, u can get an e8xxx with LN or dry ice, but still i7 or pII X4 will be much better in real world.

btw, coming to record, the dual/quad oc record goes to the PII 9550 @ 7.1Ghz. remember? 
i7's hang is not bout it oc potential, but performance per clock. it somewhat a bad ocer than c2d/c2q, but lot more power even if at lower clocks.
no-one cares bout settings higher clocks, if it guves more than enuf performance even at lower clock, so that we can keep the temps and power consumption down.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 9, 2009)

*valid.canardpc.com/records.php


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 9, 2009)

^^am not talking abt records...if you think like dat even Celeron 420 and P4 631 are still favorites among record loving OC'ers than the Phenom OC'er friendly CPUs. who told u E8600 sux at OC'ing?!! am not talking abt some noobs simply changing multiplier to x24 and saying his i7 is booming at 4GHz...E8600 is a lot more OC'er friendly than a Core i7.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 9, 2009)

but wat use is those high clocks if it cant match with less clocked, and lesser priced other proccys?
 simply take the example of E8600 vs X3 720. 
or E8600 vs the same priced X4 955. 955 is stuck with 3.8ghz with stock cooling, while E8600 might do 4GHZ. But the performance of E8600[@ 4GHZ] comes nowhere near 955[@3.8] even if both are priced same.

and reviews of PII says, u can only attain same oc levels if u just raise the multiplier, or by increasing the cpu frequency clocks keeping multiplier at stock, or combination of both.

btw, i didnt say e8600 sux at ocing, but it oces for no good. Even E8400 is priced on the higher side @ 8.8k.
even PII 550 seems to be better than E8xxx, as 550 is priced lower, oces to 4GHZ+ on air and has good performance per clocks, almost same as E8xxx.


----------



## acewin (Jun 10, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> IGP is only good for 780/790 mobos which wont fall on budget category.
> E5200: 3.5k
> Asus p5q VLCM: 2.5k
> palit 9500: 3.2k
> ...



biostar 780G mobo is less than 3.5K, also I said its per usage, if u r putting a gfx card why go for G31 better buy up a P35 mobo in around 4K n put gfx card then u can say its equivalent to 780G board.

You are not just counting that people buy system to OC
Limitations of G31 chipset max 4GB RAM and no PCIe 2


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm really confused...which site reviewed PII 550BE and said it's better than E8400?? or better than the E8xxx series?? All benches in many reviews say PII 550 beats E7400 at the same price range and competes with E7500(results at stock speeds)...and to my surprise in all CPU rendering tests even the E5400 matches the PII 550(usually AMD leads in 3D CPU rendering tests and OpenGL tests).  

btw E8600 at stock in some tests like ScienceMark 2.0 and Futuremark PC vantage for comm. tests beats the i7 940 and dats old story as u guys know...and how come an OC'ed E8600 is a looser??!...I do agree dat at stock the 955 beats the E8600 by fair margins, but the OC'ed 955(@3.7GHz on aftermarket-air) as in many reviews gives only 17-19% improvement in all scores, and according to techspot this performance drops by 9% if DDR2 platform is used instead of DDR3...which makes the OC'ed E8600 look gud.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 10, 2009)

u referring to this review?
*www.techspot.com/review/162-amd-phenom2-x4-955/page4.html
its the communication bench, in which stock E8600 beats PII. 
and btw, E8600 already runs at 3.3Ghz. There is not enuf headroom for oc. Max 4~4.1Ghz on air.
E8600 is out of question as its highly highly overpriced @13. Its pure stupidity to invest 13k on a dual core. 
i really dun understand ur point. E860 stock has some leads due to its higher clocks. So it might win the benchs with all stock, where multi core is not utilized fully. but in majority of benchs, lower priced triple/quads will win.


----------



## Krow (Jun 10, 2009)

^^^ Good point. Who'll get a 13k E8600, when for that price on can get 955BE/Q9550! Quads are the future, when more and more apps will utilise more cores. C2D has already become will become yesterday in abt 6 months(if it already isnt!). Intel is updating its processor lineup soon.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2009)

and that too Socket 775 is going to phase out slowly.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 10, 2009)

desiibond said:


> and that too Socket 775 is going to phase out slowly.



thats not a new thing. intel is planning of socket shifts every 6 months. even if they were glued to old LGA 775 for quiet a long time, lots and lots of compatibility limitations were there. chipsets from 915, 925 to p45 uses used same LGA, but each cpu lineup was compatible with one/two specific chipsets only.
and now even before the i7's socket mobos became common, they gonna bring another socket for i5, so that they can sell i7, and x58 chipset-both for premium.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 10, 2009)

ya I know on one here is going to buy a E8600 for 13k...as said its meant for enthusiastic OC'ers and Intel still has its market out side India, even in India in communities like TE and THL E8600 is still a favorite than an i7 rig. I just pointed out some facts, b'coz only in TDF I saw people telling AII 250 is better than E7xxx series, PII 550 beats the E8xxx series and PII 955 is an alternative to i7...and the PII is still not a gr8 OC'er. For instance PII 550BE reaches the 3.7GHz mark with ease on aftermarket-air, it's true but only after having vCore increase to 1.5V, usually all C2D reaches the 4.4GHz barrier with slight VID increase on an aftermarket-air cooler. And after some 1.6V VID for a PII, all will need for sure some DICE or LN2, which is y PII is still called 'not OC'er friendly'.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2009)

wow. Discussion was about budget processor and now it went to premium dual cores 

The reason why I asked is that for sub 5k there are better alternatives for overclockers liks E5200, X2 250 or E7300 (for little bit more price). 

It's better to get those than to get 7750BE. 

Anyways, coming to 8k-10k discussion, I think it will be much wiser to pick Phenom II X3/X4 or core2quad than to get core2duo for such a premium.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2009)

Wait a sec, why is everybody telling that E5200 can get beaten by A2X2 250 ? Have you seen the prices on the two ? You are looking at 3.3K vs 5.5K here. Rs 2200 difference. WTH ?


----------



## pimpom (Jun 10, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Wait a sec, why is everybody telling that E5200 can get beaten by A2X2 250 ? Have you seen the prices on the two ? You are looking at 3.3K vs 5.5K here. Rs 2200 difference. WTH ?


Yep. And not just a simple 2.2k difference. You can get a better perspective by looking at it as a 67% difference. It's like comparing a Maruti 800 with, say, an i10.


----------



## Krow (Jun 11, 2009)

^^^ Or a NANO basic worth Rs.1L with Nano advanced worth Rs.1.72L!


----------

